# New Bow



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How old are you, how much do you want to spend, what is your draw length?

If I were you I would get a used or closeout 09 when they are sold for cheap


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> How old are you, how much do you want to spend, what is your draw length?
> 
> If I were you I would get a used or closeout 09 when they are sold for cheap


Im 15 and Im not looking to spend alot. My draw length is 23"


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> How old are you, how much do you want to spend, what is your draw length?
> 
> If I were you I would get a used or closeout 09 when they are sold for cheap


That is a good idea. Sales are always a good idea.

We need to know a bit more for descent suggestions. What is your draw length, how old are you, and most importantly, what will you be doing with it?

If you want a good hunting bow, there are tons of options. Some good ones are the Admiral, the Iceman, Alpha Max (32 or 35), Katera, Marquis, Capetian, and lots of others. Go try them all out and see what you think.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

bhuntc said:


> Im 15 and Im not looking to spend alot. My draw length is 23"


Also I would be using it to hunt with


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

With a draw length that small, you are very limited in what you can get. The Diamond Rock and Razor's Edge go that low, and the Alpha Max 32 goes down to 23.5 inches. There really isn't a whole lot in your range.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I might be able to get you set-up. I have an Equalizer that I will be selling either later this year or next year. It goes up to 27.5" draw and has 60 pound limbs. I have 25, 25.5 and 26 inch mods for it. Send me a PM we'll see if it would be the right bow for you.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I just realized the mods only go down to 24" for the Equalizer. If you grow a little more this year than there would be more bows that would fit you.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> I just realized the mods only go down to 24" for the Equalizer. If you grow a little more this year than there would be more bows that would fit you.


I am only 15 so I should still be growing


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

bhuntc said:


> I am only 15 so I should still be growing


PM sent. The Razors Edge might be a better choice for you until you stop growing, or you could wait for a while and buy a Hawk series from Hoyt, those are really good bows for the money.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You want to say away from the AM 32's and 35's. They only go to 26" with mods.

Look into bowtech or diamond, for sure and maybe into hoyt and pse. I know that I am not alone when I say to shoot all your options and decide from there.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

go to a bunch of places and shoot every bow you can in your price range. 

thats the only way to pick a bow. also dont go by looks


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Like I said, there really isn't a whole lot in your draw length. The Rock and Razor's Edge are the only ones that go down that low from Bowtech. You could get a Kolbolt, Trykon Sport, Avenger Plus, or an AM 32 (if it is a bit long) from Hoyt. The Mustang or the Ignition from Mathews. From PSE there is the X-Force Super Short and the Chaos. That is just about all of the bow out there that goes down that short. Not even the Passion. Go try them all out and see which you like the best. 

If you are 15, are you sure that is the right draw length? Are you a pretty small guy? No offense intended, but most 15-year-olds that I know are in the 26-28" range. I hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Stay away from the AM line. they only go to 26" with mods and shorter than that you have to get teh z3 cams. z3's are smoother but draw length specific.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Stay away from the AM line. they only go to 26" with mods and shorter than that you have to get teh z3 cams. z3's are smoother but draw length specific.


Hoyt's website says that they can go to 23.5. Oh, well. If his dl is correct, that is still too big for him anyways.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It says ther cause they can get z3 cams that small. the xtr adjustabel cams only go to 26"


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Bhuntc, Go around and shoot different bows and choose which on feels best to you. 
My strategy is to look at the price tag and then shoot it. lol. Usally end up loving the bow that i cant afford.:sad: 

Also you might draw a few bows that are a little longer than your DL. For instace i was shooting 25 in DL then when i got my new bow it was 26.5 in. and it fits me very well.
so you might try a couple different DLs in different brands of bows. They can somtimes be slightly different.

How tall are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> Bhuntc, Go around and shoot different bows and choose which on feels best to you.
> My strategy is to look at the price tag and then shoot it. lol. Usally end up loving the bow that i cant afford.:sad:
> 
> Also you might draw a few bows that are a little longer than your DL. For instace i was shooting 25 in DL then when i got my new bow it was 26.5 in. and it fits me very well.
> ...


sorry for the off topic, but how is your superhawk shooting?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> Bhuntc, Go around and shoot different bows and choose which on feels best to you.
> My strategy is to look at the price tag and then shoot it. lol. Usally end up loving the bow that i cant afford.:sad:
> 
> Also you might draw a few bows that are a little longer than your DL. For instace i was shooting 25 in DL then when i got my new bow it was 26.5 in. and it fits me very well.
> ...


I tend to disagree with this. Don't buy a bow if it does not fit you. If it does not fit, but you like it anyways, try to move the dl until it does. Most bows should usually have only a 1" variance either way (at least I think so). The point I am trying to make is do not buy a bow that can not get to the right draw length.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> Bhuntc, Go around and shoot different bows and choose which on feels best to you.
> My strategy is to look at the price tag and then shoot it. lol. Usally end up loving the bow that i cant afford.:sad:
> 
> Also you might draw a few bows that are a little longer than your DL. For instace i was shooting 25 in DL then when i got my new bow it was 26.5 in. and it fits me very well.
> ...


I am 5' 4"


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Find a used X-force short draw and you will be all set. Or you could get any of the other PSE short draw bows. They have the XF SS NI single cam which has a short AtA and speed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

A speed bow may not be what you want. 

What do you shoot now for a bow?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If you don't want a youth bow then yoor only choice would be a short draw bow. Most bows only go down to 25" or 26" so with a 23" DL your choices are severely limited. The X-force short draw and SS NI are not speed bows but they are faster than the other short draw bows and might get you in the 270 fps range at your DL.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

With the preloaded limbs it will be a stiffer draw. It may be faster, but it may also not be a forgiving bow( I'm not sure since I haven't shot one)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Go with a bow that's in your price range and fits you right and feels right because i can't really tell you a specific bow to buy because everybody's going to give you a different answer. if you are really serious about bowhunting or archery and you are planning to do alot of it, then get a bow that's made for it and that is really going to last you a long time and if you are going to do alot of bowhunting or archery, don't buy a cheap bow get one that will be worth the money you pay for it. there's my 2 cents.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

for your draw length Mathews' new bows like the dxt, hyperlite, maybe reezen. go down to a 24" draw length and if you aren't growing right now then use a shorter release and/or don't use a loop until your draw length increases.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

but none of those bows are adjustable w/o switching cams.


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

hay... my dad's got a 08 diamond marquis.he got it last year and he loves it.
you should check is out.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

N7709K said:


> sorry for the off topic, but how is your superhawk shooting?


Its awesome i love it!

BHuntC,

Speaking of the superhawk, the hawk series bows are great for the money. The Dl on the Superhawk is 25.5 at lowest so it may not be the best choice.

At 15 though, you should start growning pretty rapidly. I myself thought about buying a youth bow because of my DL but just think. If you do, youll grow out of it very soon and then youll be buying another bow. Might be somthing to ponder.

Jordan


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

MNyounggun is right on the money about growing. I went into this year a sonlid 27" draw. Now I am at a 29" and I don't think that I am done growing.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Bhuntc,

If someone hasnt already asked, What kind of bow are you shooting now? 
IMO, DL differs a little from brand to brand.


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> Bhuntc,
> 
> If someone hasnt already asked, What kind of bow are you shooting now?
> IMO, DL differs a little from brand to brand.


I am shooting the Bear Odyssey


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

bhuntc said:


> I am shooting the Bear Odyssey


Cool Cool. Have you done any looking around yet?


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

personaly id suggest a martin leopard 21-26 dl


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

cheap, strong, reliable. Brown-bag cousin of Hoyt.

*http://www.reflexbow.com*


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

Tks1 said:


> personaly id suggest a martin leopard 21-26 dl


That is what I was thinking about getting


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I would look at the 2010 Brownings. The Illusion, Mirage, Verado, and a couplem of others are staying and the prices will be lower for 2010.


----------

